# Flying with your board.



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm also wondering what to do because I think the board is too big to pass for a carry on but I don't want it to be screwed up on the plane flight.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

*Usually not a problem*

I fly with my board quite often and for the most part it's all good. You're going to need a full padded bag though. Mine's a Dakine Tour which is a great protective cover with a seperate zippered compartment for each boot. When you check your bags, your luggage will go to the regular place and you board will get a seperate sticker on the handle marking it as "fragile" and it'll get put on the "oversized/fragile" conveyor belt. I put a little travel lock on the zippers just to keep the honest people honest, and when I arrive I go to the "oversize/fragile" belt for my board first. Then I go collect my other bags.

I usuallly pack 3 bags. 1 with all my clothes, my 1 board bag with my boots in it, and the 3rd is a backpack with my pants, helmet, gloves, and goggles (I usually just wear my jacket). This third bag (my backpack), I take as carry-on, onto the plane with me. You can lose your clothes, you can rent or ride demo gear, but if they lose your shred-wear, you sir are fucked.

Lenghty I know, but I hope it helps


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Get a good padded bag and check it. Uh... yeah, a snowboard is just slightly too big to count as a carry on. 

Take advantage of that snowboard bag. Pack a bunch of other stuff, clothes, etc. in there. Most airlines charge you to check bags, so get everything into that snowboard bag and then get the rest in your carry on or wear it. Plus, packing a bunch of clothes in there around your board will further protect it. I wouldn't bother trying to label it fragile or whatever. Those baggage handlers don't care. They probably won't even notice the sticker or whatever. If they do, they'll probably take it as a challenge to try to break it.

With a good padded bag meant for travel, you should be fine. As far as checked items go, snowboards are pretty durable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

I've checked mine countless times on southwest in my burton wheelie padded bag. I can usually get away with 3 boards, 2 bindings, boots, board pants, etc..

gotta love southwest with the free luggage, lots of other airlines might charge for snow equipment, but never tried another airline.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I have flown with a cheap bag without padding twice and board was fine each time.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Get a padded board bag (with wheels) to transport your board with. Pack soft goods in with the board for additional padding (staying within the weight limit) and you should be fine. Of course shit can happen and you gear could get wrecked, but it's the exception, not the rule. The airline will end up paying for it if it happens, but of course being without a board would suck. At that point your choice is to rent or buy a board while you are out there. If you can do the latter, just keep your receipts so that you can get your reimbursement.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i've traveled both with padded and unpadded bags. In my unpadded nylon bag, i just took off my bindings and threw them in with my clothes, and just packed some clothes and outerwear around my board to give it a little cushioning


----------



## CapitaRider (Aug 28, 2009)

well I own Burton bag that I got for like 80% off at my local ski shop last week. It's not padded but I did like the clothing as padding option. 

Any other input?


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Alright then, looks like I got to go get a padded board bag. Thanks for the help.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

you dont need a padded bag ... people who send boards use bubble wrap for padding and folded cardboard to protect the edges


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i travel to CO twice every year and few other smaller trips here and there to MN, NY etc.

Using a burton gig bag and never had a problem. Like others said, pack ur board with ur soft goods.
few things i do when i pack.
-line the board edges with my pants and towels. 
-stuff ur socks and smaller items into ur boots. 
-wear ur helmet on to the plane if u cant fit it in ur bag anywhere (ive done it).
-make sure theres minimal wiggle room for ur board in the bag.

If u have a burton gig bag...do mark ur bag with some sorta marker. Coz everytime im at the airport, i see 3 other same colored burton gig bag(black!) at the check-in line/luggage claim.


thanks to whoever mention keeping shred wear on hand carry bags! never thought of it if the airline lost my board bag i'll have nth to wear coz i pack my pants and jacket in there.
________
ELECTRONIC CIGARETTE


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

I flew to salt lake last year with an unpadded burton bag, now it has 2 or 3 holes in it. I would def buy a padded bag or at least do the clothing lined idea.


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't have a padded bag, but last year when I flew out to CO I basically made a cardboard wrap for my snowboard and put it around all the edges. I used the box my board itself came in, so it fit perfectly and then I just put that in my Ogio bag and had nothing to worry about. Showed up in CO and everything was perfect. I'll probably do the same thing this year.


----------



## CapitaRider (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks guys, looks like i have my plans now :thumbsup:


----------



## fletcherhead (Dec 4, 2008)

I've flown out with my board in an unpadded bag multiple times. I just put my boots inbetween my bindings on the board, and wrap both ends of the board from the tips to the bindings in lots of towels and clothes and stuff. It has worked fine everytime for me and my board was perfectly fine. Its nbd when it comes to picking it up and stuff. They basically have pick up sections for snowboards and skis and they deal with them all the time, so they know not to throw them, and they can tell if its a snowboard bag.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've flown with gear a handful of times and fortunately no problems yet. Make sure the bag you buy is padded on all sides, not just a sleeve/case or padded on the bottom only. Roller wheels make it easier to navigate around the airport, but also results in a slightly bulkier/heavier bag. Even with the padding, I always throw all my gear inside strategically to further protect the board: boots, pants, jackets, gloves, all that.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Padded bags are a must. The UPS guy that delievers your board wrapped in cardboard will take care of it, her has to or else he gets in shit. The asshole baggage handler will not give a shit. 

When you check your bags if you can try and take the straps off. I flew from Denver back to Australia a few years back. When I got to San Fran I had to change airlines so I had to get my luggage and re check it. Turns out that one of the straps got caught on a conveyor somewhere along the way and ripped the strap off and tore a hole in the side of it. I complained and they said that because it was not a standard suitcase they would not cover it for damage. I had to buy a new bag when I got home. Luckily none of my gear was damaged. 

You invest way to much money on this stuff not spend a little more to ensure it arrives in one piece.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's also pretty easy to get a decent padded board bag with wheels for under $100 on places like brociety. The cardboard bubble wrap thing would work, but what a pita to do that for each flight. Way easier to put your board in a board bag than to wrap it up. To each his own I guess.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

CapitaRider said:


> I know this seems like a weird question but how do you all fly with your gear? I'm makin my trip to co soon and I'm worried about how my board will hold up in it's bag, I will be really mad if I get there to see a f'ed up board. I mean do you talk to someone about fragile luggage holding or what. I was just hoping there's an easy answer bc I am sure others have ha to go through this same problem.


i use a padded bag and for extra cushioning i wrap my boards nose and tail in my outerwear, then i pack my boots and gloves and other crap on top then just take a backpack with my normal cloths and other necessities in it, then running around airports isnt so bad with just a backpack and boardbag.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

CaRMaNiA666 said:


> i use a padded bag and for extra cushioning i wrap my boards nose and tail in my outerwear, then i pack my boots and gloves and other crap on top then just take a backpack with my normal cloths and other necessities in it, then running around airports isnt so bad with just a backpack and boardbag.


I prefer the padded bag too. We drop so much money on board setups, lift passes, accommodations, and airfare, because we are passionate about this sport. Then to go risk it by trying to protect your favorite board with a little bubble wrap, cardboard, and some duct tape? No thanks. I'd rather spend the money I'd drop on just 1 day of riding, to buy a high quality bag that I can get years of use out of.

Also remember. If the airline loses your deck, it sucks, but you're not completely screwed. You can still rent and hit the mountian (after all, you did just fly there). But if you had your Jacket, pants, goggles, etc. in there too, than you're fucked. Pack a seperate bag and bring it on the plane with you.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

I've never used a padded bag when flying and its always worked out fine. Don't know if it differs between european airlines and north-american, but usually it's no problem traveling with gear


----------

